# Pre 1937 Colson serial number project



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd like to compile a list of Colson serial numbers and take a stab at cracking the code. I have a few written down with a description of the bike and a few pics, but would appreciate any info other Cabe members would care to share. If possible, please post the serial number and a pic of the bike. If a picture is not available, a description would be great. Sticking to pre-37 since that's the year Colson began stamping a two digit date code into the bottom bracket. Thanks for the help! Mike


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2018)

1936 Packard LWB Singlebar Roadster
Thread on this when found: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/packard-badged.74716/


----------



## mike j (Apr 8, 2018)

Here is my, as found, Silver Ring badged Colson camelback. I'm guessing late 20s to early 30s. No #s anywhere.


----------



## mike j (Apr 8, 2018)

A 1934 Silver Ring Colson 28" girls bike. May have to drag it out again for another photo, but #s read 4L1006.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2018)

No pic, bit I jotted this info down a while back.

1936 Double bar. Blade forks
5684F


----------



## mynameislegion (Apr 8, 2018)

Guessing by the fork at 34 or 35. Vogue.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2018)

mynameislegion said:


> Guessing by the fork at 34 or 35. Vogue.View attachment 785112 View attachment 785113



Looks early 36 to me. Ballooner?


----------



## mynameislegion (Apr 8, 2018)

26 inch Colson wheel set.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2018)

mynameislegion said:


> 26 inch Colson wheel set.View attachment 785115



Yeah. Pretty sure it's an early 36. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi Lo balloon tire 4E2805


----------



## mike j (May 1, 2018)

1935 girls Colson, ballooner, rain gutter fenders, old style fork, newer tank.


----------



## tjkajecj (May 8, 2018)

I believe a '36 LWB.
Most likely an incorrect fork.
S# 1488D

Tim


----------



## SKPC (May 8, 2018)

I am "re-building" an old Colson Motobike.   I found the bike without the badge, so I will never "know" what it was to begin with. I narrowed it down to a "Ranger" or a "Flyer" based on the frame/fork/wheels/seat that were on it.  Incorrect crank, sprocket, rack, and possibly the stem.  Most of the rest was there, including the Lobdel 26" balloon clincher wheelset.
Colson hourglass front hub and model D New Departure rear( no oiler).  I am rebuilding these with correct DB spokes/nips.   I "believe" it is Oct, 1933.....pete


----------



## fordmike65 (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for all the posts guys. I'm going to add these to the bikes/frames I have. I've decided to include '37 bikes as well in hopes that it helps us see a pattern in Colson serials. Keep them coming!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 23, 2018)

I took some actual frame measurements on my 26-er Colson  moto-bike frame.  Serial #3J6333 -possibly a oct/1933 frame.
The 28" wheel bikes share the same frame measurements but  with 1/2" Longer chainstays, and 3/4" Longer fork measurement.
    Thanks  @Phattiremike  for providing his 28-er measurements below...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Not that there is a large sample yet but from what I'm seeing '36 looks like they went to a different serial system. Looks like pre-'36 may have been a year month numbering system. Need about 25 more bikes and we could probably figure it out. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 23, 2018)

I just bought this off a Caber ,I really like it 






Thinking 34ish 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Oct 24, 2018)

Thinking April(D) 35(5).


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2018)

SKPC said:


> Thinking April(D) 35(5).




Based on observations so far I'm starting to think the same thing. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2018)

Seems like the earlier bikes may be following this pattern. Doesn't seem like the 36's are tho. Hmmm.....


----------



## tjkajecj (Oct 24, 2018)

I got what I believe to be a '36 girls recently, sweet heart chain ring, smooth fork shoulder, rounded fenders with flat braces, triple step wheels, but no decernible month year code like the later bikes.

Wrong seat and stem, but most everything else seems appropriate.

Tim


----------



## tjkajecj (Oct 24, 2018)

Looks like the "36's may have been a sequential number, followed by a month letter code from what I see in this post.


Tim


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 24, 2018)

8201G
1936 with tubular trussrod fork
“G” stamped on headtube.
no headbadge when it came this way.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Early single bar. Possibly '35??


----------



## TieDye (Oct 25, 2018)

1935 ladies Colson. E4 hub date. Selling some parts from it if anyone is interested. There is a Colson chart somewhere here or online that I found to confirm what the original owner's daughter told me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2018)

TieDye said:


> 1935 ladies Colson. E4 hub date. Selling some parts from it if anyone is interested. There is a Colson chart somewhere here or online that I found to confirm what the original owner's daughter told me.
> 
> View attachment 889728
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Can we get a pic of the entire bike? Or at least the frame? Thanks

I've never seen a chart, nor have any other the Colson guys I've spoken to. if you have a pic or link, please post here.


----------



## TieDye (Oct 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Thanks for the info. Can we get a pic of the entire bike? Or at least the frame? Thanks
> 
> I've never seen a chart, nor have any other the Colson guys I've spoken to. if you have a pic or link, please post here.



I have the link saved on one of my computers. I will find it as soon as I can. Here is a picture of the frame. It was originally green when it was new. The daughter painted it when her mom gave it to her 30 years ago.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2018)

TieDye said:


> I have the link saved on one of my computers. I will find it as soon as I can. Here is a picture of the frame. It was originally green when it was new. The daughter painted it when her mom gave it to her 30 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 889735



Thank you. 28" bike, correct?


----------



## TieDye (Oct 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Thank you. 28" bike, correct?



No. 26" triple step rims.


----------



## TieDye (Oct 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Early single bar. Possibly '35??
> View attachment 889577
> View attachment 889578



Nice bike!!  The computer I saved the serial number information on is on my Vista machine and the video card is not wanting to work right this morning.  But, I looked up the ladies bike I posted the pictures of, and this source told me that before 1937 their serial numbers were very easy to figure out. The 5 stood for 1935, and the L in mine stood for Ladies model, and then 2222 was the sequential serial number.  So, I would agree that yours, as well, is a 1935. The next letter C in yours would be the model, but they made several men's models, so who knows?  I'll keep trying to get this Vista machine to boot because I am pretty sure the link was saved there because it's not on my Win 7 computer.  I'll check my phone too.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 26, 2018)

The "L" may be December, not "ladies".....a previous post of a pre-36 ladies bike does not have the "L" as you state..(post#11) Show me an "M" on a colson and I may change my mind.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2018)

TieDye said:


> Nice bike!!  The computer I saved the serial number information on is on my Vista machine and the video card is not wanting to work right this morning.  But, I looked up the ladies bike I posted the pictures of, and this source told me that before 1937 their serial numbers were very easy to figure out. The 5 stood for 1935, and the L in mine stood for Ladies model, and then 2222 was the sequential serial number.  So, I would agree that yours, as well, is a 1935. The next letter C in yours would be the model, but they made several men's models, so who knows?  I'll keep trying to get this Vista machine to boot because I am pretty sure the link was saved there because it's not on my Win 7 computer.  I'll check my phone too.



It's the 37-on serials that are easy to figure out due to the additional 2 digit date stamping. I am curious to see what you have to share tho. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tjkajecj (Oct 26, 2018)

Sort of related, has anyone ever seen a "A" or "B' serial number on a prewar Colson bike?
I have seen everything from "C" to "L", but not the first two letters of the alphabet.
Just curious.

Tim


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2018)

Couple of Hi-Lo's thanks to @Mark Mattei 









Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 889855
> View attachment 889856
> 
> Couple of Hi-Lo #’s, the girl’s is hard to read and l’m not keen on scraping it.





fordmike65 said:


> I'm not a fan of that myself. Thanks for Posting.
> Men's   4D1105
> Ladies 4D2868?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2018)

@John what do you have for Hi-Lo serials? V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 26, 2018)

Here’s my bike and serial # Mike.

Mike


----------



## SKPC (Oct 26, 2018)

The other interesting thing isthat  pre-36 frames with the possible year/mo stamps are so far using only  the numbers *1, 2, 3 & 6 * after the letter(month) code. *Looking forward to some more frames' serial numbers.... (@tripple3 )*


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 26, 2018)

SKPC said:


> so far using only the numbers *1, 2, 3 &*



So I wonder how often the sequence number was reset or started over, and from what first number, and what do the stamped serial numbers tell us about the production numbers, (if anything).  Were the individual bikes stamped, or the lots of bottom brackets; i.e.,  stamped at what stage in the production process.
 
Two (2) formerly badge-less 28" double drop bar frames, 3E1321, (May 1933); ?E0166, (May 193?).


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2018)

SKPC said:


> Looking forward to some more frames' serial numbers.... (@tripple3 )



I tried once but couldn't see anything.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> So I wonder how often the sequence number was reset or started over, and from what first number, and what do the stamped serial numbers tell us about the production numbers, (if anything).  Were the individual bikes stamped, or the lots of bottom brackets; i.e.,  stamped at what stage in the production process.
> View attachment 889993 View attachment 889994
> Two (2) formerly badge-less 28" double drop bar frames, 3E1321, (May 1933); ?E0166, (May 193?).



Pics of the bikes? Or at least frames if possible.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks so much for all the posts guys! Let's keep them coming, but please include a pic of the bike. Thanks!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 26, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> couldn't see anything



When were those lug frames manufactured and offered?

  
Colson twins, 28" double drop bar frames, wrong forks/parts, both came with 24-tooth sweet hearts.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 26, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I tried once but couldn't see anything.



This is your white motobike, correct Mark? Thanks for looking!    Looks like all the colson frames (so far) pre- 1933 had the serial numbers elsewhere on the frames.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2018)

SKPC said:


> This is your white motobike, correct Mark? Thanks for looking!    Looks like all the colson frames (so far) pre- 1933 had the serial numbers elsewhere on the frames.



Stamped B320 on the head tube lug
Colson Flyer  Very Art Deco fender ornament.....


----------



## SKPC (Oct 31, 2018)

Sep't 1935 Ballooner?


----------



## SKPC (Oct 31, 2018)

From an ad..


----------



## BatWaves (Apr 11, 2019)

I just picked this up today. I was unaware Colson made Mead Bicycles too... 






If not, what Colson Badge would have been
mounted horizontally?
Serial# 7728G


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2019)

rst







KrustyCycles said:


> I just picked this up today. I was unaware Colson made Mead Bicycles too... View attachment 978548
> 
> View attachment 978549
> 
> ...



The Mead badge may very well be original to the bike. Are those the only badge holes? I have seen at least 2 Mead badged tandems, but this would be the first double bar. Was the crankset added? Odd that it looks to be an early tubular fork '36 with a crankset introduced in '38.


----------



## BatWaves (Apr 11, 2019)

I made sure there wasn’t any other holes tapped as well and there isn’t. I agree! Never seen this before. The previous owner said the only thing he did to it was add a new front wheel and rattlecan it...lol. I bought it for $150. I have a women’s ‘36 Colson Vogue and those fenders, delta horn light and battery tube crossbar handlebars would look pretty cool on it.


----------



## BatWaves (Apr 11, 2019)

Under the black paint, the fenders have 2 pinstripes about 1/2” wide on each, running from tip to tail and they’re flat braced original rivets. Thought I’d ad a pic also. *I haven’t checked the crank yet, but will today.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 11, 2019)

here’s a 36, alls i gots


----------



## BatWaves (Apr 11, 2019)

Here’s a couple more photos with the headbadge off.. Notice there’s a stamp.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 12, 2019)

Now that it is mine I will add it to this thread. I am calling this one a 1934.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2019)

@Junkman Bob 's Motorbike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2019)

Sorry I've been neglecting this thread. I'll post up a few others I've gathered in the coming days...


----------



## tjkajecj (Nov 14, 2019)

1934 Colson 28" as purchased.
SN# 4C1931

Tim








Cleaned up


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2020)

I pulled out a few frames and bikes out this weekend, so I'll post more serial numbers later. Here's an early motorbike frameset listed for sale.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2020)

@birdzgarage  Can we get the numbers off that Goodyear badged '36 double bar?


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 22, 2020)

36 Colson. Goodyear wingfoot badged


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 22, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Sep't 1935 Ballooner?
> View attachment 893022



That 1935 Colson looks to have maybe a *Miami *chain ring, 26 teeth, 5 teardrops, and the drive pin inside one of the hearts, not in-between. 
And have we seen those same franken-cranks before?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> That 1935 Colson looks to have maybe a *Miami *chain ring, 26 teeth, 5 teardrops, and the drive pin inside one of the hearts, not in-between.
> And have we seen those same franken-cranks before?



It has one shallow & one deep fender, so I'm thinking it's been put together to some degree.


----------



## mrg (Apr 22, 2020)

Original pic for the Colson above that I got from the original owners son!, this could be a whole new thread, OG pics and the bikes now!


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 8, 2020)

Early 1936 LWB Straight bar with transitional tubular fork and raingutter fenders (serial 4216D


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 8, 2020)

1936 LWB Straight Bar (serial 9451F


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 8, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> Early 1935 Straight bar with transitional tubular fork and raingutter fenders (serial 4216D
> 
> View attachment 1244184
> 
> View attachment 1244185



Early 36


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 8, 2020)

1936 LWB Double Bar Frame/Fork for sale out of Denver (serial 8498B). Had the early Tubular Fork and "True Value Roadway" head badge.


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 20, 2020)

1936 LWB double bar recently found. Serial #6901H. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 7, 2020)

36 with early fork (serial 4421G). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Dec 6, 2020)

This is our current project. April '35 based on what I've read. Does that sound right. 



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2020)

cbrunson said:


> This is our current project. April '35 based on what I've read. Does that sound right. View attachment 1313314
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



Can you post a pic of the whole bike?


----------



## cbrunson (Dec 7, 2020)

Here you go. It is a dual steer tandem. Maybe model T-2600.




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 13, 2020)

36 Double bar frame recently listed for sale, serial #4250F:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2021)

Not mine. Thinking early-mid 30's singlebar.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2021)

Early standard frame '36 with deluxe tubular fork. Badged Tru-Sport. Serial # 5154D


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2021)

Beautiful original Packard badged '36 standard frame. Being offered here for sale.

Thread '1930s Colson Packard original' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1930s-colson-packard-original.195969/


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2021)

'36 LWB Double Bar. Tubular fork. Serial #4421G


----------



## SKPC (Nov 3, 2021)

Appears to be "B".....1935 February.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 3, 2021)

Not really a project, but still fits


----------



## ian (Nov 3, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> @Junkman Bob 's Motorbike.
> View attachment 1095565View attachment 1095566
> View attachment 1095567



I think it's the one that I have now. I bought one from him earlier this year. 
Ian


----------



## SKPC (Nov 9, 2021)

In an earlier post I had mentioned that _"Pre-36 frames are so far using only the numbers *1, 2, 3 & 6 *after the letter(month) code_." Then this appeared.  I really would like to see another pre-36 camelback Colson with a* "4"*, the number in the sequence may possibly be referring to the frame or model? We will eventually find out..


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 10, 2021)

Something about the *3*-*digits* sequence number above, is that it does not have four digits.
So, unlike Westfield, who often started with an arbitrary number 5000 or 5001, Colson might not have started with an arbitrary 1000 or 1001.
And unlike Snyder in the 1940’s, Colson did not appear to use prefix zeros (not 0445).

So, I can stop *grinding* my 4A28 frame looking for those 2 “missing” digits.

Some assumptions might have to be made in order to estimate the number of bicycles produced in a time period, based on the (high) serial numbers found.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 10, 2021)

I have been wondering and will throw out the idea that the low numbers reflect low production numbers.  28-ers smack in the _Great Depression Era. and 33-4 just at the end....  _Most likely, there were few frames actually made?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2022)

Lil guy Colson. Possibly '36?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2022)

36 double bar posted by new Cabe member @dallaspa


----------



## tech549 (Mar 26, 2022)

lwb colson


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 11, 2022)

LWB Double Bar frame on Ebay:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2022)

1936 Ladies Scout   713k


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2022)

30's 28" wheeled motorbike 3I5787?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 21, 2022)

.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2022)

Bummed this lovely '36 got blown to bits on eBay. Serial 713k


----------



## Monkeybutt (Sep 16, 2022)

I've  had this Colson Rear Steer for several years now. Throwing my serial number into the mix to figure it out.  My guess is it was made in either June or Febrary 07, 1920 Frame # 80.  Of course not absolutely sure.  It's nice the drive train looks original including the skip-chain, cranks, and the rear steer mechanism,  Pedals, seats handlebars, troxel seats and fenders including chainguards are more vintage but look great.  Not a completely original piece.  I had to scrape off the repainted red to get to the serial number.  Not sure if the yellow under the red is original color or primer.  Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## Monkeybutt (Sep 16, 2022)

Monkeybutt said:


> I've  had this Colson Rear Steer for several years now. Throwing my serial number into the mix to figure it out.  My guess is it was made in either June or Febrary 07, 1920 Frame # 80.  Of course not absolutely sure.  It's nice the drive train looks original including the skip-chain, cranks, and the rear steer mechanism,  Pedals, seats handlebars, troxel seats and fenders including chainguards are more vintage but look great.  Not a completely original piece.  I had to scrape off the repainted red to get to the serial number.  Not sure if the yellow under the red is original color or primer.  Any help would be great thanks.View attachment 1696979
> 
> View attachment 1696980



Thinking of selling it but would like to know more about it.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 17, 2022)

Monkeybutt said:


> Thinking of selling it but would like to know more about it.



I believe that June may be correct for the sixth month corresponding to the sixth letter “F” stamp.
Bike looks 1930’s and appropriate to this thread (after the 14th post was made?).


fordmike65 said:


> Thanks for all the posts guys. I've decided to include '37 bikes as well in hopes that it helps us see a pattern in Colson serials. Keep them coming!


----------



## Monkeybutt (Sep 18, 2022)

Thank You for your response Archie.  I see,   I only responded to your post.  Sorry still new to the CABE, I'll figure it out.  I will relocate my post.  1933 was my original thought, but the 20 80  0  threw me off.  Have a great day!


----------



## Monkeybutt (Sep 18, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd like to compile a list of Colson serial numbers and take a stab at cracking the code. I have a few written down with a description of the bike and a few pics, but would appreciate any info other Cabe members would care to share. If possible, please post the serial number and a pic of the bike. If a picture is not available, a description would be great. Sticking to pre-37 since that's the year Colson began stamping a two digit date code into the bottom bracket. Thanks for the help! Mike.


----------



## Greg Kozak (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2022)

#8576A


----------



## prewarmachine (Sep 20, 2022)

34' Hi-Lo
Serial 4G3769  (July 34')?


----------

